# My little Taffy is so small....



## CWminifarm (Jul 12, 2018)

This is Salt Water Taffy.... She is 9 weeks old and so little! 

She was born Dec 21st on a large boer goat farm and was a mere 2 pounds. Her siblings were over 6 pounds and took the teats.....I took her into my home at 3 days old and bottle fed her nigerian dwarf milk from my momma goat who had just weaned her kids. She has been active and healthy and spunky.... and potty trained. She has now joined my NDGs in the yard and my momma Mia lets her nurse and protects her like she was her own. She is eating dairy goat grain, free range orchard grass and plenty of treats (raisins, sunflower seeds, oats, etc)

She is 9 weeks and only about 25-30 pounds, 
Any advice to get her to gain weight?? She isnt skinny, I just want her to be big and strong....like her herd (all show quality boers)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she eating any grain yet?


----------



## CWminifarm (Jul 12, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Is she eating any grain yet?


Yes. She eats dairy goat grain. Quite a bit of it and has since she was 4 weeks


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I may be wrong, but I think 25-30 pounds is fine for 9 week old Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

CWminifarm said:


> This is Salt Water Taffy.... She is 9 weeks old and so little!
> 
> She was born Dec 21st on a large boer goat farm and was a mere 2 pounds. Her siblings were over 6 pounds and took the teats.....I took her into my home at 3 days old and bottle fed her nigerian dwarf milk from my momma goat who had just weaned her kids. She has been active and healthy and spunky.... and potty trained. She has now joined my NDGs in the yard and my momma Mia lets her nurse and protects her like she was her own. She is eating dairy goat grain, free range orchard grass and plenty of treats (raisins, sunflower seeds, oats, etc)
> 
> ...


Sorry, you write that the goat is potty-trained, it's possible, or I misunderstood


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I may be wrong, but I think 25-30 pounds is fine for 9 week old Nigerian Dwarf.
> 
> But I have mainly raised standard breeds. So let me tag a few ND breeders:
> 
> @Goat Whisperer @Nigerian dwarf goat @singinggoatgirl @NigerianNewbie


I think that Taffy is a Boer that is being raised with @CWminifarm 's ND herd. She wants the doeling to get big like the rest of the Boer herd where she came from.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Thats what she said bro lol. I was wondering about it myself.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I think that Taffy is a Boer that is being raised with @CWminifarm 's ND herd. She wants the doeling to get big like the rest of the Boer herd where she came from.


Oh my gosh! (rofl) LOL, that is what a few days of very little sleep does to a person... :bonk:

I untagged all those ND people lol.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

if shes not skinny she may just be slow, I would feed her what she will eat and not ween her, maybe let her stay on the ND as long as she can, check for coci/worms, IMO the biggest thing you can do to help her get big is not ween her, example: years ago I had a LaMancha doe bred to an Alpine, she had 1 doeling, I weened her a 8 weeks, bred her at around 80-90 lbs she never got bigger than 100lbs, the next year I bred the same Mancha doe to a Boer, I had the Alpine cross milking so didnt need milk, this LaMancha was a cow and didnt like to dry or ween, I let her nurse her 1/2 Boer doeling for 8 months then I sold the Alpine cross and started milking Mama, well, Letty the Boer cross was 100 lbs at 5 months, 200 lbs at 1 1/2 years when I bred her, she is a tank, I highly recommend not weening her if you want her big, (after 1 year milk doesnt help them gain, and they cant realy digest it so ween at or right before then) pics Mama, Clea at weening (1/2 Alpine) Letty at 1 year, then Clea at 1 year


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree, don't wean her until you must.

How much milk does Mia normally produce? You MAY wish to supplement since Mia is an ND AND she's raising her own kids. I'm not saying she's neglecting Taffy, but if there is only so much milk to go around...

Put money and effort into supporting Mia's health and production is my best advice for Taffy.


----------



## CWminifarm (Jul 12, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> I may be wrong, but I think 25-30 pounds is fine for 9 week old Nigerian Dwarf.


She is a boer goat, full size for them is about 150-200lbs.... my other two gals are NGDs and that is where she gets her milk. They are foster mommas lol


----------



## CWminifarm (Jul 12, 2018)

ReNat said:


> Sorry, you write that the goat is potty-trained, it's possible, or I misunderstood


100% urination trained lol. She still has some poop mishaps. But she truly does go pee outside, when you say go potty. I always take her potty before she comes inside or before we go in the feed store for visiting  (she spent her first 5 weeks or so living in the house)


----------



## CWminifarm (Jul 12, 2018)

mariarose said:


> I agree, don't wean her until you must.
> 
> How much milk does Mia normally produce? You MAY wish to supplement since Mia is an ND AND she's raising her own kids. I'm not saying she's neglecting Taffy, but if there is only so much milk to go around...
> 
> Put money and effort into supporting Mia's health and production is my best advice for Taffy.


Mia's kids are long gone. They were sold almost 3 months ago. Taffy is the only baby on my property. Mia was producing a little over 1 qt a day before taffy came along. I was milking her 2x a day.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Pic?


----------



## CWminifarm (Jul 12, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> Pic?





MadCatX said:


> Pic?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awww


----------



## CWminifarm (Jul 12, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> awww


Hahahaha


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awww looking like clyde lol


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

CWminifarm said:


> %


Beautiful goat. Goats like to remove bark from trees. In order not to harm the tree, the bare tree trunk should be covered with a special putty, we call garden putty.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have never seen that here^ we may not have it?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Something like this @spidy1

https://www.amazon.com/Tanglefoot-P...ocphy=9010799&hvtargid=pla-419551717153&psc=1


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

ok, but would that be safe for goats? they taste everything


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

That I am not sure of - and good point. LOL Clyde would definitely try to eat it.


----------



## CWminifarm (Jul 12, 2018)

ReNat said:


> Beautiful goat. Goats like to remove bark from trees. In order not to harm the tree, the bare tree trunk should be covered with a special putty, we call garden putty.


Really?? I didnt know there was such a thing! I spend hours wrapping our trunks with a green plastic mesh, the goats dont touch it but it takes forever to cut and place and tie it in place around every exposed branch. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

CWminifarm said:


> Really?? I didnt know there was such a thing! I spend hours wrapping our trunks with a green plastic mesh, the goats dont touch it but it takes forever to cut and place and tie it in place around every exposed branch. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


Guys, here's a free advice from Russia Smear the tree trunk with goat shit! Goat shit mix with glue and apply to the tree, and the tree is useful manure and goats do not like the trunk that smells of goat shit.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL he means poop -


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> LOL he means poop -


Yeah, goats don't like their own poop, and they won't chew on a tree trunk, do you think?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL It was just funny because you said Sh*t vs Poop - which Im down with but its considered profanity. It means the same thing LOL - but naw man I would chew on it either. The goats probably like naw, and the deer are probably like..GOD LORD THATS BAD.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybe we are allowed to say "Shite" which is British Isles poop?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

However we say it, I think it is a brilliant idea.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

spidy1 said:


> ok, but would that be safe for goats? they taste everything


////\/\/\/\/\/\\\\ 
do you think?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

L O L O L O L - Shite yes! Clyde doesnt even try to eat his own poop and he is your stereotypical goat lol


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Maybe we are allowed to say "Shite" which is British Isles poop?


I didn't mean to offend Union Jack and her Majesty's Islands, it must have been an accident. ))


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I need to learn Curse words in Russian, people would trip out.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> I need to learn Curse words in Russian, people would trip out.


Yes in Russian strong swearing, with age - old traditions and at us they are called the fighting word-the swear word, very offensive, but at the same time motivating to action.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> LOL It was just funny because you said Sh*t vs Poop - which Im down with but its considered profanity. It means the same thing LOL - but naw man I would chew on it either. The goats probably like naw, and the deer are probably like..GOD LORD THATS BAD.


I've said some really awful shit.
I have 50% indulgence, I am a person of a different culture


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Brother Ill hit you up in our conversation lol. You would never offend me with cuss words...to put it in american "I cuss worse than a sailor, or I could make a sailor blush"


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

in short bro, let's go sailors, let all маn ears will wither like an autumn leaf.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I love the idea of putting goat poo on the trees. Like @CWminifarm I have spent WAY too much time wrapping trees with mesh. Which the goats, in turn, tear down and chew on. @ReNat, you are awesome!


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> I love the idea of putting goat poo on the trees. Like @CWminifarm I have spent WAY too much time wrapping trees with mesh. Which the goats, in turn, tear down and chew on. @ReNat, you are awesome!


Nothing brothers the holders of the goats, I have two trees of plums suffered from the goats and my goats got into my neighbor and stripped the bark off the tree. Now that we've started talking about it, maybe it makes sense to make a solution out of water and goat poop, put it in a sprayer, and process the vegetables, don't you think?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ReNat said:


> Yeah, goats don't like their own poop, and they won't chew on a tree trunk, do you think?


What about the dogs? Will the goat poop pasted to a tree make the dogs chew on it? They seem to like the flavor.lol


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> What about the dogs? Will the goat poop pasted to a tree make the dogs chew on it? They seem to like the flavor.lol


You need to try in practice, the more costs are minimal, dogs bark not removed, and if the dog loves goat shitе, he can pick it up on the ground.


----------

